# Delucidazioni per nuova installazione

## BastardBull

Dunque. Io ho usato per un pò di tempo gentoo l'anno scorso. L'ho trovato fantastico ma poi un motivo tira l'altro e mi sono ritrovato costretto ad usare Windows.

Qualche giorno fa mi son detto. Ora basta! Decido inizialmente di mettere Ubuntu perchè non ho molto tempo per curare il sistema. 

Poi ho avuto dei problemi con Ubuntu e ho capito che dovevo tornare alla radice.

Gentoo!

Ora. Con Ubuntu avevo il problema che i nuovi portatili (venduti con Vista) hanno una specie di blocco che limitano moltissimo l'utilizzo di Linux, che, ad esempio, è costretto a lavorare con "noapic" ed ha anche dei problemi per la gestione delle prestazioni e del risparmio energetico.

Ora mi chiedo se con gentoo sono state riscontrate queste problematiche.

Poi avevo un'altra domanda da porvi. Io a casa ho una connessione wireless. E' in qualche modo possibile utilizzarla durante il processo d'installazione? Ci sono gli stumenti necessari nella live??

Grazie mille.

Ah. Non ricordo quasi niente di Gentoo purtroppo. Quali Cd devo scaricare?? Ho un Amd Sempron 32bit.

----------

## djinnZ

I problemi con i portatili nella gran parte dei casi si risolvono con il fix della dsdt e questo è un problema del kernel indipendente dalla distribuzione.

Per la connessione wireless mi sa che non hai grandi scelte sul cd minimale.

Fai prima ad usare una live normale e scaricarti solo lo stage3-i686 (e non lo stage x86 come stanno sbagliando in tanti ultimamente), tanto ti basta che possa fare il chroot.

----------

## BastardBull

mmm..illuminami.

Per quanto riguarda gli stage..si mi ricordo ci sono 1 2 e 3 dipende dal grado di ottimizzazione diciamo..

Vantaggi e svantaggi del 3?? Cioè si perdono un pò di prestazioni???

Magari posso provare ad usare iwconfig sulla live di gentoo. Mi pare che ci sta. 

Mi spiegheresti meglio a cosa ti riferivi con il fox??

grazie mille e scusa per la scocciatura

----------

## lucapost

L'unico metodo d'installazione che è ufficialmente supportato è quello da stage3, cioè quello descritto in questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

----------

## BastardBull

allora facciamo così. Provo a configurare la rete col minimal. Se mi risponde picche poi vedo.

----------

## BastardBull

Allora. Ho avviato con il minimal cd X86 2007.0. Solo che c'è un problema!

Non trova l'immagine del kernel "linux". Prima di questo errore scrive "Unknown keyword in config file" per 3 volte.

Che succede??

----------

## Onip

se da ubuntu la rete ti funziona puoi anche installare utilizzando il live di ubuntu (o un'installazione già esistente) e installare da quella.

----------

## BastardBull

mm no adesso ho openSuse..non mi sparate è stata una scelta obbligata (-.-non avevo cd vuoti l'altro ieri ahaha)..cmq..come faccio ad installare da lì?? cioè..se la partizione di root è occupata ed utilizzata da openSuse come potrebbe gentoo installare un nuovo sistema??

----------

## koma

 *BastardBull wrote:*   

> Allora. Ho avviato con il minimal cd X86 2007.0. Solo che c'è un problema!
> 
> Non trova l'immagine del kernel "linux". Prima di questo errore scrive "Unknown keyword in config file" per 3 volte.
> 
> Che succede??

 Ma non ti avevamo detto di isare il 686 ?  :Wink: 

----------

## BastardBull

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *BastardBull wrote:*   Allora. Ho avviato con il minimal cd X86 2007.0. Solo che c'è un problema!
> 
> Non trova l'immagine del kernel "linux". Prima di questo errore scrive "Unknown keyword in config file" per 3 volte.
> 
> Che succede?? Ma non ti avevamo detto di isare il 686 ? 

 

Vai su Get Gentoo. Il 686 non c'è. L'unico che mi sembrava opportuno mi è sembrato l'X86..sbaglio??

----------

## Onip

 *BastardBull wrote:*   

> come faccio ad installare da lì?? cioè..se la partizione di root è occupata ed utilizzata da openSuse come potrebbe gentoo installare un nuovo sistema??

 

Da un live cd (ubuntu, opensuse vanno benone) ripartizioni secondo le tue esigenze poi apri un terminale e segui l'handbook.

----------

## lucapost

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *BastardBull wrote:*   come faccio ad installare da lì?? cioè..se la partizione di root è occupata ed utilizzata da openSuse come potrebbe gentoo installare un nuovo sistema?? 
> 
> Da un live cd (ubuntu, opensuse vanno benone) ripartizioni secondo le tue esigenze poi apri un terminale e segui l'handbook.

 

siamo sicuri che chroot sia presente in tutte?

----------

## bandreabis

Ho una domanda che può rientrare in argomento: ho dovuto reistallare la mia adorata gentoo (perché... sono un pirla!) ed ora ho un system pronto anche se da aggiornare completamente.... posso installarmi una distro binaria (ho 5 GB liberi) anche adesso?

Immagino che la risposta sia affermativa... ma repetita iuvant.

Andre

----------

## crisandbea

 *BastardBull wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*    *BastardBull wrote:*   Allora. Ho avviato con il minimal cd X86 2007.0. Solo che c'è un problema!
> 
> Non trova l'immagine del kernel "linux". Prima di questo errore scrive "Unknown keyword in config file" per 3 volte.
> 
> Che succede?? Ma non ti avevamo detto di isare il 686 ?  
> ...

 

tranquillo non è il CD il problema,  il minimal esiste solo x86, quindi è giusto, quando però scarichi lo stage3 dalla rete devi prendere quello i686, e non quello x86. tutto qua.

ciauz

----------

